# Künstliche Maden/ Köder



## Stumbe (26. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
In Angelläden sind ja häufig künstliche Maden, Maiskörner etc. zu kaufen. Hat bereits jemand mit diesen Ködern Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann ein kleines Statement dazu abgeben?

Hintergedanke daran ist sich mal ein Päkchen zu bunkern falls man mal Sonntags einen spontanen Angelausflug unternehmen will, aber keine echten Maden zur Verfügung hat. 

Gruß Stumbe


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Da wurde das Thema schon mal diskutiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195906


----------



## Martin70 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Halten auf jeden Fall sehr gut am Haken. Nachteil ist, das die sich nicht bewegen. Können aber aromatisiert werden, jedenfalls manche. Aber wirklich gut gefangen habe ich bisher nicht damit.


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Als Alleiniger Köder am Haken machen die wenig Sinn..... als Kombiköder in Verbindung mit echten Maden sind so ein paar rote Maden schonmal der Bringer....

 Aromatisierte Maden usw. sollen auch gut bei Method Feeder usw. funktionieren.....


----------



## 42er barsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

hi, zum köderfisch-stippen taugen die gummimaden allemal.

habe schon rotaugen, ukelei und rapfen damit gefangen, von grundeln brauch ich gar nicht reden.
wenn solo angeködert ist aber bisschen bewegung sinnvoll.

beim feedern habe ich schon gute (bessere) erfolge gehabt wenn zusätzlich zu den zwei-drei echten maden noch ne rote gummimade oder ne künstliche zuckmückenlarve dabei war, scheint an der farbe zu liegen.

... und beim stippen auf winterrotaugen habe ich immer ne künstliche, weiße auf dem hakenschenkel und eine echte davor.

hat den vorteil wenn richtig viel fisch am platz ist, einer gebissen hat ,abgehakt ist kann während der fisch versorgt wird die montage wieder ins wasser auch wenn die echt zerfleddert oder ausgelutscht ist.
nicht selten beisst dann einer auf kunstmade solo mit echtmaden-fuzzeln.


gruß


----------



## Riesenangler (28. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde. Alleine bringen die in der Regel wenig. Aber als Kombi mit echten Maden/Würmern, können die einem den hals oder eben den tag retten. Ich habe sie vorhin erst wieder mit Erfolg eingesetzt. Nichts los und wenn denn doch mal ein Biss kam, dann nur sehr Vorsichtig. Gummimaiskorn mit rauf auf den Haken und schon wurde der Köder gierig genommen. 
 Ich fahre nie mehr ohne die Dinger los. Künstliche Maiskörner/Maden gehören bei mir in meine Angelkiste.


----------



## carp gear (29. September 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Ich fische künstliche Maden auch sehr gerne kombiniert mit echten Maden. Die Teile halten super am Haken und bringen an manchen Tagen echt mehr Fisch. Ich probiere immer was am jeweiligen Tag besser läuft. Manchmal geht es mit besser und manchmal ohne. Probiere es einfach und der Erfolg wird sich einstellen!


----------



## Forellenseeking (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Also ich fisch gerne 2 Fake Maiskörner + 1 Echtes Maiskorn auf Grund mit nem 50gr. Methodfeeder. Hat mir schon viele schöne Rotaugen gebracht. Ich mach das mit den Fake-Körnern allerdings auch nur weil echte Maiskörner innerhalb von 10 sekunden von den Grundeln vernichtet werden würden. Vorteil von Fakemais ist das der auch extreme Gewaltwürfe überlebt. Außderdem kann man mit auftreibenden Fakeködern ne andere Köderpräsentation hinkriegen
LG Jonas


----------



## Martin70 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Dann nimm doch gleich Fakemais. Echter Mais macht dann doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## bacalo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch gleich Fakemais. Echter Mais macht dann doch keinen Sinn.



Doch!
Wenn die Plagegeister das "Original" zermahlen haben, bleibt noch was im "Raum hängen".


----------



## Damyl (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Gestern haben die mir den Tag gerettet.
Morgens um 6 Lust aufs angeln..........natürlich mal wieder keine echten Maden vorher geholt 

Raus ans Wasser...künstliche Made dran....paar Köderfische gestippt....ging Rucki-Zucki. 

Sind bei mir als "Notköder" immer dabei #6


----------



## Stumbe (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Künstliche Maden/ Köder*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Für mich ist nun in der Hinsicht eigentlich alles klar.
Als Notreserve zum Köfi stippen brauchbar und ebenso gut als Kombiköder mit echten Maden zu empfehlen.


----------

